# New Type of E-Liquid Being Launched



## fbb1964 (20/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...4-19_new-type-of-e-liquid-being-launched.html

*New Type of E-Liquid Being Launched*
Posted 19th April 2021 by Dave Cross





An e-liquid manufacturer is offering new hope to the 7 million people in the UK who smoke cigarettes but have failed to find success with current market products. WholeNic®, manufactured in the UK, claims to be an innovative nicotine formulation that mimics the effects of smoking by including all the elements of cigarettes that make users feel good. It says this development is “a world first”.
WholeNic® (1) is Tobacco Products Directive (TPD)-compliant and does not contain any unwanted compounds such as tar, carbon monoxide, or tobacco-specific nitrosamines (TSNAs), the key carcinogens found in tobacco and smoke.

WholeNic® is designed to be affordable. The retail recommended price (RRP) of 10ml of WholeNic®, equivalent to up to 180 cigarettes, is £5.99, around half the cost of a single pack of cigarettes.

Additionally, the company are offering a no-risk guarantee for existing smokers: “_WholeNic® will satisfy as promised or we’ll give you your money back. Try WholeNic® and cut out the smoke - not the pleasure_.”

It has been developed by start-up business Exhale Technologies, headquartered in Scotland, for people whose needs are not currently being met by vaping. The company says it, “_aims to eliminate the need for tobacco use and address the top reason people provide as a barrier to stopping – ‘vaping simply doesn’t feel like smoking’. It has been designed for those who have not switched to vaping and for dual users who continue to smoke as they are not completely satisfied by vaping alone_.”

Entrepreneur Michael Lovedale says he is passionate about bridging the missing link between smoking and vaping to allow smokers and dual users to cut out tobacco painlessly, without sacrificing enjoyment.

Mr Lovedale says: “_Only a small proportion of smokers have switched entirely to vaping, despite research, backed by the UK Government, Cancer Research UK and ASH, repeatedly proving that vaping is the most effective way to stop smoking._

_“My initial experience of vaping was that I always felt like something was missing when compared to smoking. Some missing magic that kept me craving a cigarette. After doing extensive research, I discovered the missing link was the wide range of other alkaloids consumed when smoking cigarettes. This was how WholeNic® was born._

_“This product exists for one reason: to allow smokers the chance to improve their health, without having to give up the pleasure and satisfaction they get from smoking_.”

Prelaunch samples of WholeNic® are available now for retailers and wholesalers interested in considering stocking the innovation.

*References:*

WholeNic® - https://wholenic.co.uk/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 10


----------

